# The Best Stephen King Books?



## Sabsz (Jul 13, 2008)

Well, I'm going on vacation on Friday down to Virgina Beach. The ride is about seven hours long, maybe less, maybe more. Every year I go down there with my friends, I bring about three books. This year, I'm bringing the Stand and two other Stephen King novels. Though, I've heard that not all of his stuff is great. So, can any one recommend me his best books? Thank you!


----------



## JHB (Jul 13, 2008)

Try Duma Key. I never finished it, but it seemed good enough.


----------



## SevenWritez (Jul 13, 2008)

JHB said:


> Try Duma Key. I never finished it, but it seemed good enough.



Hell no. Duma Shit starts strong and turns to steaming shit halfway through. Cujo and Misery are vintage King. If you're new to him, pick up The Shining and Salem's Lot. I didn't care for either but they're not considered classics just because. That said, I recommend Cujo and Misery. Read Cujo last, as it is the best of all three.


----------



## Sam (Jul 13, 2008)

Don't bring _The Stand. _For the love of God, don't bring _The Stand! _The first five-hundred pages are good. The following fifteen-hundred or so are complete and utter tosh. 

Bring _The Shining _or _Cell. _


----------



## JHB (Jul 13, 2008)

I hated _Cell_! It even stunk up my house when I burned the awful thing!

I don't read much Stephen King, anyways.


----------



## lilacstarflower (Jul 13, 2008)

I'd say Thinner was probably the most edge of the seat for me.

I prefer his drama's more: apt pupil and the long walk

Or how about the books he wrote as Richard Bachman? I forget the names - I read them years ago - but they were pretty good

I agree with Sam - don't take the Stand...or Needful Things!


----------



## RomanticRose (Jul 13, 2008)

Dolores Claiborne, IT, any of the short story/novella collections, The Green Mile, The Stand, Eyes of the Dragon


----------



## Walkio (Jul 13, 2008)

I'd recommend his Dark Tower series, except the first (the gunslinger) isn't that great (I suppose as he wrote it when he was 19). The others are fantastic however - the gunslinger is only about 200 pages anyway - perhaps you could skim read that and move on to Drawing of the Three after! I liked Carrie and Cell, but don't try Lisey's Story; it is boring.


----------



## BOURBON (Jul 13, 2008)

I'd save Salem's Lot from a fire...one I'd started with his other books.
*snore*


----------



## Sabsz (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions! ;] 



Sam Winchester said:


> Don't bring _The Stand. _For the love of God, don't bring _The Stand! _The first five-hundred pages are good. The following fifteen-hundred or so are complete and utter tosh.
> 
> Bring _The Shining _or _Cell. _


 
I'm only up to page 325 or so and it seems good to me. I think I'm going to bring it and the two other books just as a back up. I get pretty crazy when I can't read on the beach. Hmmm, I really like The Shining movie. So, I think I might bring that. 

So far, I'm thinking about the Shining, Salem's Lot, Misery and Cell. Only Cell though because I've heard it's one of his bests. I don't really know what's it about. 

Geeze, this is such a hard decision.


----------



## SevenWritez (Jul 14, 2008)

I've read every novel suggested in this thread, and I've said it once, and I'll say it again; Cujo is above and beyond all of them. When I first picked it up I laughed at the idea of a rabbid dog, but the novel is one of King's best. 

The Stand is fine save for the cheap ending, so ignore Sam's comment regarding it. The Shining is okay, so I recommend that. But don't, whatever you do, leave Cujo behind.


----------



## Merforga (Jul 14, 2008)

I'd recommend
 Cell, the beginning was great , and the middle part was just as good but towards the end it became a little flaky. Still a fun read though. 
 NightShift, it's actually a collection of short stories but they're all very entertaining
 The Shining, very good book from start to end.


----------



## seigfried007 (Jul 14, 2008)

Dead Zone, Misery, Nightshift, Carrie. His short fiction is the bomb-diggity, so if you can find collections ala Nightshift, read them


----------



## Sabsz (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh, I read a little bit of Nightshift. It was a year or so ago, maybe two. I remember that I really liked the first story and maybe another but the rest I didn't quite like. And I'm more into novels than short stories, anyway. But thank you for the suggestion. 

I think I'm going to buy the Shining just because I LOVE the movie. It's one of my favorites ;] 

What do you guys think: Cujo, Misery or It? 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## GodofLiterature (Jul 15, 2008)

Read them in that order.


----------



## SevenWritez (Jul 15, 2008)

It turns to garbage. Cujo first, and then Misery. They're both great.


----------



## Sabsz (Jul 15, 2008)

Okay, thank you. I think I'm going to buy Cujo. 

So, I'm bringing The Shining, Cujo and The Stand. Thank you for your help. ;]


----------



## GodofLiterature (Jul 15, 2008)

Misery.

You should get Misery, instead of The Stand.


----------



## SevenWritez (Jul 15, 2008)

Her final choice is fine. And save for the shitty ending, The Stand is one of King's best, so it's a good read to bring along. Misery can be read later. 

But once you've read Cujo, you've read King in top form. It's never the same after Cujo. :?


----------



## Sabsz (Jul 15, 2008)

Well, I'm already reading the Stand and I have really enjoyed it so far. 

SevenWritez, you've gotten me really excited to read Cujo  But for some reason, everytime I see the title 'Cujo' I can't stop thinking of Friends when Joey and Rachel watch the movie 0.o


----------



## SevenWritez (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't watch TV so I wouldn't know. And Cujo is just a great read. You'll enjoy it.


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 16, 2008)

My personal favorites are _Desperation_ and _The Talisman_. And I loved _The Stand_ and _The Shining_, too. Most of the others I could do without.


----------



## lisajane (Jul 16, 2008)

Carrie.


----------

